# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج برنامج مؤذن في الأندرويد (صلاتي)

## mohamed73

برنامج مؤذن في الأندرويد (صلاتي)   *مميزات البرنامج :*  * ما يميز البرنامج انه عربي وكذلك  له ودجت ودقيق في تحديد الأوقات والأهم والذي لا يوجد في غيره هو التحكم في  التحويل للصامت وكذلك التحكم في مدة صمت كل صلاة على حدة.* **       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * باسورد*  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   **

----------


## narosse27

تسلم الايادي يا غالي وتحياتي

----------


## ahmedadam

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## didarm

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

